# Vintners Harvest - Pear - Where's the Fruit???



## sgraves (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, so I've been dying to try a Fruit Based wine with real fruit in the start. So, I saw a can of Vintners Harvest at our local brew store and EVERYTHING on the can indicated it had fruit in the can. Including step 2 that states pour fruit into straining bag and tie off.... So, I get all excited, prepped, got everything going and waa-laa (sp??) opened the can and no fruit.. just juice.

WTH? Did I miss some fine print somewhere? I have read and re-read the can.. and do not see anything that says I need to add the fruit.
I made it anyway but really disappointed. 

Oh, yeah.. then to top it off I go online to try to find Vintners Harvest's (as it says on the can) and can find no such site. 

Did I miss a memo? 
Please advise

Sorry this is my first post, but I'm really happy to have found this site, I'm a home wine maker and my honey brews beer so I'm sure we'll have more to offer on a more positive note later.


----------



## Kanib (Jan 30, 2011)

sgraves

I think you'll be just fine. I just did a Raspberry and a Plum batch from the same Vinter' Harvest fruit wine bases (currently in the secondary stage). The wine shop thought some cans may have whole fruit and others may not. I think the fruits that could cause more of a pulp mess...peach, pear, plum...may or may not contain whole fruit since they are also harder to clear. I can't post website links since I am too new to the site, but google Brewcraft USA and look for their products for Wine. Let me know how it turns out...I'm looking forward to trying mine.

Finished too quickly the first time....I meant to add that both cans I opened had about only 10% whole fruit pieces.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jan 30, 2011)

i agree with kanib. those bases aren't bad. best to go with the 3 gal recipe for descent body and flavor. the 5 gal just doesn't usually have much flavor at all. you can supplement with more real fruit in them if you wanted.


----------



## sgraves (Jan 31, 2011)

*Pear Wine*

Thanks all, I agree it'll be fine and I'm sure it will make wine.

I guess my point was, why did it say it had fruit in it? or, if it wasn't going to have fruit in it why didn't it say it was something I needed to add.

I'm a bit frustrated with 'generic' instructions the one size fit's all when in fact they don’t' fit.

I've made a few batches of wine from kit's now and have been extremely frustrated by the errors or omissions in the instructions.

Ok, I'll get off my soap box now and let it go. It's off, it's fermenting, I'm sure it will be fine I'm just still a bit disappointed in the lack of fruit.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2011)

Most of those cans do have fruit but some dont. I know the Black Currant doesnt have any fruit either but IMO its the best of them all. I will say I think your lucky the Pear didnt have fruit in there as Pear is a real pulpy mess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2011)

Actually if you read the Oregon Puree can it says 3 lbs 1 oz but if you read the description next to it on Midwest it says 4 lbs so maybe thats where the confusion is. The Vintners is 96 oz but the description for that says 10lbs! And yes the Vintners Harvest has 2 recipes on the can, one for a 3 gallon batch which you should follow if ever making this but cut down on the sugar unless you like way too much abv. The other is the 5 gallon batch recipe in which the wine will be much thinner and less flavor. Maybe you got the Alexanders??? I hope not cause that stuff is just nasty IMO!


----------



## BobF (Jan 31, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Actually if you read the Oregon Puree can it says 3 lbs 1 oz but if you read the description next to it on Midwest it says 4 lbs so maybe thats where the confusion is. The Vintners is 96 oz but the description for that says 10lbs! And yes the Vintners Harvest has 2 recipes on the can, one for a 3 gallon batch which you should follow if ever making this but cut down on the sugar unless you like way too much abv. The other is the 5 gallon batch recipe in which the wine will be much thinner and less flavor. Maybe you got the Alexanders??? I hope not cause that stuff is just nasty IMO!


 
The VH cans are 96 fluid ounces, the 10# is their shipping weight. The actual gross weight is 7# +/-, IIRC.

BTW, the blackbeery I did had a smidge of fruit. For plum, less fruit is prolly better - you get more juice and less of a nuisance clearing time.


----------

